# Fitco 400 watt fogger



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry for yet another fogger thread but what's the 411 on the 400 watt Fitco units sold by Party City. They are on sale for 20 bucks until Saturday and I need a small inexpensive unit for my witch cauldron. Anyone have one of these? Worth it? I figure if I can get 2-3 years out of it I'll be satisfied. TIA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I sell more of them than any other unit that I carry.
I think you'll be happy with it.
For a couple of bucks more you could jump into a 700w unit.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

About 2 weeks ago I paid something like $14.88 for the fogger. You can also check on Walmart as they have same/similar fogger for about $16.88 and the timer units for under $10.

I have not opened the fogger I purchased from Party City as I may return it and receipt says "unopened" only.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! Encouraging.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, for $15-$20.. does it matter.... if any white stuff comes out.. you got your 5 gallons of gas worth! :googly:


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Your right on the gas Airscapes, whatever store is closest is the one to hit.


----------

